# Industar 61 vs 61 L/D vs L/Z



## kovacs22 (Mar 22, 2016)

Can someone please explain to me the differences between these three lenses that go with the Fed3 film cameras? From what I've read, the L/D and the L/Z are macro lenses. Will you need an adapter to fit the L/D and L/Z lenses to a Fed3 camera? Is one superior in quality over another? I currently have the regular Industar 61 lens on my Fed3, and I'm looking into upgrades. 

Are there any other compatible lens upgrades to the Fed3 film cameras, by Fed or others?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## compur (Mar 22, 2016)

You might get more info by asking your question on rangefinderforum.com, especially the soviet RF section.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 22, 2016)

Any LTM lens will fit 39mm screw lenses


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2016)

compur said:
			
		

> You might get more info by asking your question on rangefinderforum.com, especially the soviet RF section.



Yes, rangefinderforum.com or the manual focus forum would be the places that would most likely have Industar afficionados.


----------



## kovacs22 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks, I'll check out that forum and the Leica LTM 39mm lenses.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 23, 2016)

kovacs22 said:


> Thanks, I'll check out that forum and the Leica LTM 39mm lenses.


All 39mm LTM will fit, Canon, Nikon , Jupiter ect, but my Jupiter 12 and 8 from my Zorki would have to be adjusted to focus perfectly on my Leica M's

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## kovacs22 (Mar 25, 2016)

Well, I've been waiting to get authorization to post on the rangefinder forum. I'm still waiting after a few days now. In the meantime, is the Industar-61 L/D superior to the Industar-61? I hear that the later production of the L/D had a bit worse build quality, so let's compare the earlier production ones (judging by the serial number, I take it).


----------



## gsgary (Mar 26, 2016)

kovacs22 said:


> Well, I've been waiting to get authorization to post on the rangefinder forum. I'm still waiting after a few days now. In the meantime, is the Industar-61 L/D superior to the Industar-61? I hear that the later production of the L/D had a bit worse build quality, so let's compare the earlier production ones (judging by the serial number, I take it).


Buy one off ebay and find out they are very cheap

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 26, 2016)

kovacs22 said:


> Thanks, I'll check out that forum and the Leica LTM 39mm lenses.



Be aware that some FSU screw mount lenses (eg for Zenit) have M42 registration


----------



## kovacs22 (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok, well, I think I'm going to purchase a collapsible Industar-50 lens.

Does anyone know what lens hood size fits the I-50 lens?

Is it 40.5mm? If so, I can simply use the I-61 lens hood I already have.

Thanks in advance!


----------

